

How Tinder co-founder Whitney Wolfe hacked Metcalfe’s Law - alphadevx
https://medium.com/message/how-tinder-co-founder-whitney-wolfe-hacked-metcalfes-law-f607dddbde66

======
drz
Hacking a law means invalidating its premise through some previously unseen
method or principle. No such thing was done here. Wolfe did not hack
Metcalfe's Law, or any law, or anything at all. Wolfe is not a hacker. Wolfe
is nothing more than a PR rep with delusions of grandeur.

~~~
welly
Whether your latter paragraph is correct or not, the rest of your comment is
on the money. I do wish the media and others would stop applying the word
"hack" to everything.

"My facebook account was hacked!"

No, you just didn't log out.

